# SX Pro Dongle Defective - NO LED - DOA 1st batch from MCD



## Welfare (Jul 1, 2018)

I pre-ordered the SX Pro from MCD and was in the 1st batch order. It was delivered 06/30 dead on arrival with no LED indicator. Does not send payload when trying to operate as instructed. When connect to a PC via USB it is detected after 15 second or so, gets very warm or even hot, then disconnect after about 3 minutes tops. 

ModChipsDirect replied to my email claiming no responsibility and instructed to contact TX directly. Still awaiting that response.

I have seen other threads about defective units but none that had no LED indication. This one seems to be shot.


----------



## Hondyn (Jul 1, 2018)

Just got mine with a invalid key. Damn china...


----------



## TheZander (Jul 1, 2018)

Are they easy to crack open and look at?


----------



## Welfare (Jul 1, 2018)

TheZander said:


> Are they easy to crack open and look at?


I'm sure it would be but I'm trying to get it replaced rather than pay for another one. Otherwise yeah I would try to use the physical reset button on the board.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jul 1, 2018)

People were warned not to buy from modchipdirect from atleast 10 different users over the past months. Absolutely ridiculous that they are doing this.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 1, 2018)

how is a hardware flaw the fault of the shipper? i understand if something was smashed or lit on fire, but these seems to be factory defects.


----------



## Skylinedeadline (Jul 1, 2018)

Maluma said:


> People were warned not to buy from modchipdirect from atleast 10 different users over the past months. Absolutely ridiculous that they are doing this.


I haven't bought a pro yet but I thought modchipdirect was supposed to be a trusted site or something like that? Are they known to be shady or iffy?


----------



## Blue (Jul 1, 2018)

Bought mine from SKY 3DS on the 13th and arrived on the 29th with no issues.


----------



## xkrazykidx (Jul 1, 2018)

Hondyn said:


> Just got mine with a invalid key. Damn china...



 I thought they were pre-activated?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 1, 2018)

McDonalds sells SX Pro now? 


TheZander said:


> Are they easy to crack open and look at?


No, you have to cut the shell open.


----------



## Zonark (Jul 1, 2018)

I thought mine was bad at first too but I plugged it in to switch made sure switch was off then turned it on regularly led finally came on and I was good to go


----------



## Hondyn (Jul 1, 2018)

xkrazykidx said:


> I thought they were pre-activated?


I thought so too but it seems like someones used it already, i dont really know how it happened but when talking about china, anything is possible.


----------



## themyst (Jul 1, 2018)

I got mine from this vendor and aside from stickers not being affixed to the dongle and jig, it worked just fine.


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 1, 2018)

MCD was supposed to be a trusted site, but after all the nonsense they pulled with the sx, not anymore.


----------



## Patxinco (Jul 1, 2018)

I remember when people were telling me that it wouldn't be defective units in the first batch and that i was somehow crazy for waiting another batch with no ETA...


Hope OP gets good news soon!!!


----------



## nesadi (Jul 2, 2018)

slaphappygamer said:


> how is a hardware flaw the fault of the shipper? i understand if something was smashed or lit on fire, but these seems to be factory defects.



You're kidding, right? You must be American if you think it's okay for the retailer to fuck over their customers when the product *they* sold them turn out to be defective. In countries that have actual consumer protection laws, retailers are obligated to refund or replace any defective product that they sell, regardless of whether they're the actual manufacturer.


----------



## spkuja (Jul 2, 2018)

Welfare said:


> I pre-ordered the SX Pro from MCD and was in the 1st batch order. It was delivered 06/30 dead on arrival with no LED indicator. Does not send payload when trying to operate as instructed. When connect to a PC via USB it is detected after 15 second or so, gets very warm or even hot, then disconnect after about 3 minutes tops.
> 
> ModChipsDirect replied to my email claiming no responsibility and instructed to contact TX directly. Still awaiting that response.
> 
> I have seen other threads about defective units but none that had no LED indication. This one seems to be shot.



Are you sure it has charge and are you putting it in the correct way? Mine had no chare at all when I got it, so I plugged it into my phone (which can reverse charge) - you should hear the dongle making a high pitched noise. After a few seconds it worked fine


----------



## Welfare (Jul 2, 2018)

slaphappygamer said:


> how is a hardware flaw the fault of the shipper? i understand if something was smashed or lit on fire, but these seems to be factory defects.


Well based off the type or retail agreement TX made with everybody... The retailer is the only one shipping and sitting on inventory. So they would be the one to replace the unit and eat the cost I'm assuming.


----------



## magico29 (Jul 2, 2018)

Maluma said:


> People were warned not to buy from modchipdirect from atleast 10 different users over the past months. Absolutely ridiculous that they are doing this.


thank you very much,its a lot MCD followers in here,as soon as you report something they let them know. they are full of shit MOD its the number one trash site to buy anything.


----------



## Spoderman80s (Jul 2, 2018)

spkuja said:


> Are you sure it has charge and are you putting it in the correct way? Mine had no chare at all when I got it, so I plugged it into my phone (which can reverse charge) - you should hear the dongle making a high pitched noise. After a few seconds it worked fine


The same thing happened to me, I was wondering what did that noise O_O because of you I know why lol


----------



## Welfare (Jul 2, 2018)

spkuja said:


> Are you sure it has charge and are you putting it in the correct way? Mine had no chare at all when I got it, so I plugged it into my phone (which can reverse charge) - you should hear the dongle making a high pitched noise. After a few seconds it worked fine


It does make the high pitch noise everybody talks about but the key point is there was no LED indicator at any time since I received it. I successfully sent the payload via USB from my PC but obviously then don't have the hardware license.


----------



## urherenow (Jul 2, 2018)

well, I thought it was pre-activated as well, but that's a flat out lie. My kit, however, is working perfectly from MCD. I plugged it into my PC with the included usb cable and the led turned green in a second or two. I don't have backups, so I didn't try the actual sx os until today, and it saved the file to my sd and told me to go online to activate it. It did activate though.


----------



## Swan1360 (Jul 2, 2018)

My pro works perfect from modchipdirect only complaint would be the packaging was only in a bag unlike tax showed in the video


----------



## firestorm2yk (Jul 2, 2018)

Welfare said:


> It does make the high pitch noise everybody talks about but the key point is there was no LED indicator at any time since I received it. I successfully sent the payload via USB from my PC but obviously then don't have the hardware license.



That's interesting - sounds like capacitor whine which is typically a sign of faulty capacitors. I will wait for mine and see what happens. I wonder if replacing the caps with solid state caps would work better...


----------



## ModChipsDirect (Jul 2, 2018)

Joe88 said:


> MCD was supposed to be a trusted site, but after all the nonsense they pulled with the sx, not anymore.



What nonsense is that exactly?
People where going crazy because we took a couple of days to pack orders. My fault for telling everyone the day it arrived.

OP you emailed us and blamed us for shipping you a defective device like we did it on purpose. 
We are happy to replace anything faulty, but we don't know proper trouble shooting steps yet because we shipped every single one of our devices and even got some people in batch 2 into batch 1. Which is why I told you to email TX to see if they can help you out with tech support.


----------



## markehmus (Jul 2, 2018)

ModcChipsDirect just sounds like a rename of ModChipCentral
service and product there was not great ... after all these complaint threads i am glad i avoided purchase and will continue. thanks for the posts


----------



## magico29 (Jul 2, 2018)

markehmus said:


> ModcChipsDirect just sounds like a rename of ModChipCentral
> service and product there was not great ... after all these complaint threads i am glad i avoided purchase and will continue. thanks for the posts


you got it baby, stay away from them.


----------



## Deleted-351540 (Jul 2, 2018)

Swan1360 said:


> My pro works perfect from modchipdirect only complaint would be the packaging was only in a bag unlike tax showed in the video


That was done because they were afraid US customs would sieze their shipment based on the TX logo. It has happened to them with other modchips, so to avoid that I'm pretty certain they requested TX send everything without packaging.

They probably got 100-150 dongles/jigs stuffed into a plain shipping box and had to repackage everything themselves.

As far as MCD being a shady crew... They lost a few points for being very silent during their pre-orders but they eventually did come through and start shipping them out. I'd still call them trustworthy. They've yet to screw me over on anything I've ordered from them. (Pretty close to 30-35 modchips/ODDE's/flashcards)


----------



## magico29 (Jul 2, 2018)

bobdamnit said:


> That was done because they were afraid US customs would sieze their shipment based on the TX logo. It has happened to them with other modchips, so to avoid that I'm pretty certain they requested TX send everything without packaging.
> 
> They probably got 100-150 dongles/jigs stuffed into a plain shipping box and had to repackage everything themselves.
> 
> As far as MCD being a shady crew... They lost a few points for being very silent during their pre-orders but they eventually did come through and start shipping them out. I'd still call them trustworthy. They've yet to screw me over on anything I've ordered from them. (Pretty close to 30-35 modchips/ODDE's/flashcards)


i dont think so baby,your case is 1 in 100 so you better do not count on them.


----------



## Deleted-351540 (Jul 2, 2018)

magico29 said:


> i dont think so baby,your case is 1 in 100 so you better do not count on them.


No, there's a whole thread of happy first batchers in the "Online marketplace" subforum to backup my claim.


----------



## magico29 (Jul 2, 2018)

bobdamnit said:


> No, there's a whole thread of happy first batchers in the "Online marketplace" subforum to backup my claim.


ummmm i trust you baby.


----------



## Welfare (Jul 2, 2018)

ModChipsDirect said:


> What nonsense is that exactly?
> People where going crazy because we took a couple of days to pack orders. My fault for telling everyone the day it arrived.
> 
> OP you emailed us and blamed us for shipping you a defective device like we did it on purpose.
> We are happy to replace anything faulty, but we don't know proper trouble shooting steps yet because we shipped every single one of our devices and even got some people in batch 2 into batch 1. Which is why I told you to email TX to see if they can help you out with tech support.


The combination of receiving a defective unit and slow turn around time by MCD is the reason for contacting you guys directly first. TX won't be able to do anything so it seems like a useless step. I purchased the unit from you, it doesn't work, and I asked for a replacement. Didn't mean to imply you guys somehow sabotaged the product, but it's been an unpleasant experience thus far.


----------



## shawnchalfant (Jul 2, 2018)

I’ve used them for years. Zero issues. I ordered the SX license first, but then decided to get the Pro and my first choice was MCD. Paid for the license from them and now I’m waiting on the 3rd batch to ship. I’ll post back when I get mine.


----------



## ModChipsDirect (Jul 2, 2018)

bobdamnit said:


> As far as MCD being a shady crew... They lost a few points for being very silent during their pre-orders but they eventually did come through and start shipping them out. I'd still call them trustworthy. They've yet to screw me over on anything I've ordered from them. (Pretty close to 30-35 modchips/ODDE's/flashcards)




To be fair we have answered every single email within 24 hours, including weekends for the last month
We where never silent, just took a couple of days longer to pack orders than we thought, so our estimates where off. Also packge got stuck in China for 3 days so also delayed that way. 

There are a very small amount of customers that have it out for us, which is fine. We cancelled a couple of orders in the first batch from super rude problem customers. I guess this is the backlash from that. 

 If anyone is looking to get their pitchforks out look out for facts, instead of something some random guy said on some forum.


----------



## magico29 (Jul 2, 2018)

Welfare said:


> The combination of receiving a defective unit and slow turn around time by MCD is the reason for contacting you guys directly first. TX won't be able to do anything so it seems like a useless step. I purchased the unit from you, it doesn't work, and I asked for a replacement. Didn't mean to imply you guys somehow sabotaged the product, but it's been an unpleasant experience thus far.


TX tech support?bull shit and you suppose to send a replacement unit .


----------



## Deleted-351540 (Jul 2, 2018)

ModChipsDirect said:


> To be fair we have answered every single email within 24 hours, including weekends for the last month
> We where never silent, just took a couple of days longer to pack orders than we thought, so our estimates where off. Also packge got stuck in China for 3 days so also delayed that way.
> 
> There are a very small amount of customers that have it out for us, which is fine. We cancelled a couple of orders in the first batch from super rude problem customers. I guess this is the backlash from that.
> ...


Hey, I have no problem with you guys. I ordered a product and my product came. I'm a happy guy! I also recommend you guys to everyone looking for modchips. You've been nothing but top notch in my book.

I didn't even email you guys. I figured you had your hands full enough, better to let you do your thing so I can get my product quicker.

PS: thanks for doing what you do! Without you guys, I wouldn't have my many flashcards, modchips, or SX Pro. So kudos!


----------



## ModChipsDirect (Jul 2, 2018)

Welfare said:


> The combination of receiving a defective unit and slow turn around time by MCD is the reason for contacting you guys directly first. TX won't be able to do anything so it seems like a useless step. I purchased the unit from you, it doesn't work, and I asked for a replacement. Didn't mean to imply you guys somehow sabotaged the product, but it's been an unpleasant experience thus far.



We have 0 units here atm. 
We will have more by the end of the week, so there is plenty of time to talk with TX to see if they can help you before its it deemed faulty. 
I know its frustrating. It will happen to more people, its a physical product out of China. It is 100% for them to all be perfect. 
I will say though that in the past TeamX have easily had the lowest fail rates of any company we have ever dealt with.


----------



## Welfare (Jul 2, 2018)

ModChipsDirect said:


> We have 0 units here atm.
> We will have more by the end of the week, so there is plenty of time to talk with TX to see if they can help you before its it deemed faulty.
> I know its frustrating. It will happen to more people, its a physical product out of China. It is 100% for them to all be perfect.
> I will say though that in the past TeamX have easily had the lowest fail rates of any company we have ever dealt with.


Okay I do appreciate the timely communication from you guys. I've reached out to TX via email and will wait for a response maybe they have a method to share.. I'll be sure to forward the response as instructed.


----------



## urherenow (Jul 2, 2018)

Welfare said:


> Okay I do appreciate the timely communication from you guys. I've reached out to TX via email and will wait for a response maybe they have a method to share.. I'll be sure to forward the response as instructed.


have you tried plugging it in to your PC with the microUSB cable? Does the computer make the noise it usually does when you attach new hardware? Does it say something about adding a COM port?


----------



## Welfare (Jul 2, 2018)

urherenow said:


> have you tried plugging it in to your PC with the microUSB cable? Does the computer make the noise it usually does when you attach new hardware? Does it say something about adding a COM port?


Yes I can connect it via micro USB and detected via Windows serial port. It stays connected for a few minutes, gets hot, then disconnects. I wanted to try to do some diagnostics myself but couldn't get any software to connect.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 2, 2018)

nesadi said:


> You're kidding, right? You must be American if you think it's okay for the retailer to fuck over their customers when the product *they* sold them turn out to be defective. In countries that have actual consumer protection laws, retailers are obligated to refund or replace any defective product that they sell, regardless of whether they're the actual manufacturer.


Supply is low, I’m sure. How can they replace with stock already desgniated for other needy customer? Now the next person waits longer?


----------



## Twisted_sins (Jul 2, 2018)

Skylinedeadline said:


> I haven't bought a pro yet but I thought modchipdirect was supposed to be a trusted site or something like that? Are they known to be shady or iffy?




Mcd is mostly a good reseller, but I have had my issues with them in the past with defective stuffs and tried that bs on me. I had to dispute my payment before they actually decided to help me. Even after that I still buy from them problem free

God I wish modchips.ca didn't get shutdown. It was one of the best places to go.


----------



## Dvdxploitr (Jul 2, 2018)

I really like Modchipsdirect.  I bought a GateWay from them when they were brand new, I ordered my SX Pro from them but then cancelled my pre-order and just got the license key.  It only took them a few hours to get me a key...online-trends didn't get me a key in over 8 hours.  I've always had great response time from modchipsdirect (less than 6 hours between every email i've sent them).


----------



## magico29 (Jul 2, 2018)

the point is: if you sold me something you are responsible for any faulty devices,you suppose to replace and then you deal with TX TEAM and not to tell the customer contact TX.


----------



## Miqote (Jul 2, 2018)

magico29 said:


> the point is: if you sold me something you are responsible for any faulty devices,you suppose to replace and then you deal with TX TEAM and not to tell the customer contact TX.


It appears they only did that because they currently don't have any units to replace it and advised the customer to contact TX and see if they had any idea how to fix it instead of telling the customer to just sit there and do nothing while they wait.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 2, 2018)

nesadi said:


> You're kidding, right? You must be American if you think it's okay for the retailer to fuck over their customers when the product *they* sold them turn out to be defective. In countries that have actual consumer protection laws, retailers are obligated to refund or replace any defective product that they sell, regardless of whether they're the actual manufacturer.


That American remark was completely uncalled for. Not all of us are that ignorant. Thanks.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



slaphappygamer said:


> how is a hardware flaw the fault of the shipper? i understand if something was smashed or lit on fire, but these seems to be factory defects.


Considering any other retailer would assume responsibility for shipping a dead product? This is on MCD. What? Just because they sell shady shit they're exempt from providing good customer service?


----------



## magico29 (Jul 2, 2018)

Miqote said:


> It appears they only did that because they currently don't have any units to replace it and advised the customer to contact TX and see if they had any idea how to fix it instead of telling the customer to just sit there and do nothing while they wait.


thats not the only case,they are not responsible and


Memoir said:


> That American remark was completely uncalled for. Not all of us are that ignorant. Thanks.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


mcd is full of crap,we are not buying from TX website, excuses thats all.


----------



## Twisted_sins (Jul 2, 2018)

Memoir said:


> That American remark was completely uncalled for. Not all of us are that ignorant. Thanks.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



They said in their post they would replace it but wanted you to contact tx to see they can help. I'm sure mcd is about a month away from replacing yours as they are backlogged just like everyone else

And that American statement just showed your stupidity and I agree with the poster. We have those same laws as he says. If you have a problem you report it to the consumer protection division of your states AG office. Also the shipper is NOT liable for the costs the manufacturing company is. You send your device back and they get a new one from the company who makes them. 

Even in the EU GameStop will tell you to contact the mfg ie Nintendo or Sony or whenever if you buy a new defective device if they don't have any in stock or if it's a wrrenty issue. 

I work at a GameStop in germany. Know your shit before you say stupid shit


----------



## Zonark (Jul 2, 2018)

Joe88 said:


> MCD was supposed to be a trusted site, but after all the nonsense they pulled with the sx, not anymore.


Honestly they didn’t do anything wrong or bad, I mean their stickers weren’t on in order to get it though customs, they did this so we would get it faster, they kept their web page updated. This is literally the first shipment which mind you comes from China still and if you were to order something from there it would still take just as long if not longer to get it. I mean I got first batch of the sx and it came pretty fast from them given a friend of mine is still waiting on his (we live in the same town). Given the fact that this type of thing happens always with first orders of mod chips. Now I’d be pissed if these things were actually in their hands when I ordered and it took this long but they weren’t. If anyone was to blame it would be customs


----------



## morrison22 (Jul 2, 2018)

themyst said:


> I got mine from this vendor and aside from stickers not being affixed to the dongle and jig, it worked just fine.



Were the stickers still included for you to put on yourself?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 2, 2018)

Twisted_sins said:


> They said in their post they would replace it but wanted you to contact tx to see they can help. I'm sure mcd is about a month away from replacing yours as they are backlogged just like everyone else



Contact manufacturer for a day 1 defect or just get it replaced and let the shipper deal with the manufacturer. 


9 times out of 10 you get screwed with excuses and terrible warranties. It's a customer service thing, and unfortunately it's created a sense of entitlement. However, it's easier to just do the latter.


----------



## Miqote (Jul 2, 2018)

magico29 said:


> thats not the only case,they are not responsible and
> mcd is full of crap,we are not buying from TX website, excuses thats all.



So you didn't understand my post or you have some sort of blind seething hatred for MCD even though they did nothing wrong (and even offered friendly free advice!). Okay. Just wanted to make sure we were all on the same page.

I don't envy your job, @ModChipsDirect. Good luck.


----------



## Zonark (Jul 2, 2018)

Twisted_sins said:


> They said in their post they would replace it but wanted you to contact tx to see they can help. I'm sure mcd is about a month away from replacing yours as they are backlogged just like everyone else
> 
> And that American statement just showed your stupidity. We have those same laws. If you have a problem you report it to the consumer protection division of your states AG office.


This. Right here. 100 percent dead on. You would probably get a replacement faster if you contacted tx Mdc literally has to fulfill all orders before replacements can be issued. I mean what if your stuff wasn’t really broken and you were just trying to scam them? This would cause the poor boy who saved all his pennies he saved from cleaning fountains over the years to have to wait another week to get his then


----------



## Twisted_sins (Jul 2, 2018)

magico29 said:


> get lost mate,this is a free country and i say whatever i want to say. whats your point to harass.


 Dude, cry me a river, build a bridge and get the fuck over it. Shit happens. They will send you a new one, you just gotta wait like a month or more do to back stock issues or contact tx see if they can help


----------



## Zonark (Jul 2, 2018)

morrison22 said:


> Were the stickers still included for you to put on yourself?


Mine were! And the package was packed extremely well


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jul 6, 2018)

Blue_Mew said:


> Bought mine from SKY 3DS on the 13th and arrived on the 29th with no issues.


where did you get your avatar?


----------



## Blue (Jul 6, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> where did you get your avatar?


@SomeGamer used to have it as theirs, but it was red. So I changed it in paint.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jul 6, 2018)

Blue_Mew said:


> @SomeGamer used to have it as theirs, but it was red. So I changed it in paint.


but his says "menu?"


----------



## Blue (Jul 6, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> but his says "menu?"





Blue_Mew said:


> *used to* have it as theirs


----------



## viper3344 (Jul 6, 2018)

I thought mine was busted too.  LED NEVER ever ever ever ever ever turns on when plugged into the switch.  When I plug it into a usb port with the provided cable, led comes on.  It seems like it charges from the switch port but will never actually light up unless plugged into a USB port.  Is it supposed to light up when plugged into the switch?


----------



## LysergCooltyp (Jul 6, 2018)

viper3344 said:


> Is it supposed to light up when plugged into the switch?


Yes, it should light up green. Mine doesn't do the high pitch noise multiple people describe tho and still works fine, so if yours works otherwise too then don't worry about the led too much.


----------



## themyst (Jul 8, 2018)

morrison22 said:


> Were the stickers still included for you to put on yourself?



Yes they were actually.


----------



## Switchtime (Jul 8, 2018)

So mine is finally dead too... I don‘t we get from those sellers a replacement


----------



## TheCarlough (Jul 9, 2018)

ModChipsDirect said:


> What nonsense is that exactly?
> People where going crazy because we took a couple of days to pack orders. My fault for telling everyone the day it arrived.
> 
> OP you emailed us and blamed us for shipping you a defective device like we did it on purpose.
> We are happy to replace anything faulty, but we don't know proper trouble shooting steps yet because we shipped every single one of our devices and even got some people in batch 2 into batch 1. Which is why I told you to email TX to see if they can help you out with tech support.



Is mine “nonsense” too?

You “shipped” me a product the never arrived. The only email I received from you was directing me to call USPS and ask my neighbors. I guess you didn’t read my initial email where I said I already asked my neighbors.

Folks, do not buy from MCD. Do I think they are a scam? No. However, their customer service is abhorrent. The above was the only response I received from them. 

It’s a one person operation who does not understand the responsibility of being a seller. In my case, a tracking number is not enough to confirm receipt. That’s why the post office has signature confirmation and insurance options. If the seller does not use one of those then he/she runs the risk of having to replace the product if it gets lost or stolen. MCD clearly does not understand this.

At the very least, if you do choose to go with MCD, please use a credit card. I’m going through the chargeback process and will get my money back.

I will also be notifying team xecuter of my experience. I encourage others who have had poor experiences to do the same. MCD does not deserve to be a “trusted seller” of their products.


----------



## Juggalo Debo (Jul 9, 2018)

and that's y I didn't go with them and I didn't go with the pro


----------



## kitzuki (Jul 9, 2018)

TheCarlough said:


> Is mine “nonsense” too?
> 
> You “shipped” me a product the never arrived. The only email I received from you was directing me to call USPS and ask my neighbors. I guess you didn’t read my initial email where I said I already asked my neighbors.
> 
> ...





Did you get a tracking number? and did usps set it as delivered? if so that on USPS


----------



## Soluble (Jul 9, 2018)

TheCarlough said:


> Is mine “nonsense” too?
> 
> You “shipped” me a product the never arrived. The only email I received from you was directing me to call USPS and ask my neighbors. I guess you didn’t read my initial email where I said I already asked my neighbors.
> 
> ...


Seller ships product, provides tracking, between USPS and you it is lost... I know who I'd blame.


----------

